# Possible AS Group Buy - Closed Thread



## kent4Him (Apr 9, 2008)

Until now, I have been almost exclusively a CSUSA man, but I like the looks of the Sedona and Sierra.  I am considering running a group buy for most options for these two designs.  I don't want a huge order, but enough to get the 51 kit minimum.  I prefer orders of at least 10 pens.

I plan on running this buy similar to how I run the CSUSA group buys.  I will list the actual discounted prices.  I won't know the shipping costs to me until after I place the order, so I will have a calculation to increase the total pen/bushing cost by 2%.  I use 1% on the CSUSA buys because shipping is free and we only pay for Insurance.  Any extra funds go to IAP.

I am not going to require shipping insurance, but I am also not going to be responsible for your package after it leaves my possession.

I will assume an $8.95 shipping cost and will refund any shipping cost overages.

Here are the kits and bushings that I would like to offer.  I would like to see how much interest there is before taking orders.  If interested, please post a general number of Sedonas and Sierra that you are interested in.  If I get a decent responce, I will make a seperate posting and those that repond to this posting will be contacted and will have a reserved spot in the buy.

Sedona Rollerball			
	Chrome 	BHW-426	 $7.50 
	Platinum 	BHW-427	 $12.50 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-428	 $13.75 
	Sterling Silver 	BHW-429	 $10.00 
	Black Titanium 	BHW-431	 $13.75 

Sedona Fountain Pen			
	Chrome 	BHW-436	 $11.25 
	Platinum 	BHW-437	 $15.25 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-438	 $16.25 
	Sterling Silver 	BHW-439	 $14.25 
	Black Titanium 	BHW-441	 $16.25 

Sedona Bushings		19A	 $6.00 

Sierra Ballpoint Pen			
	Chrome	BHW-172	 $4.95 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-173	 $9.85 
	Platinum 	BHW-174	 $8.35 
	Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-178	 $10.05 
	Gold Titanium & Black Titanium	BHW-179	 $11.50 

Sierra Bushings		 20A 	 $6.00 

Sierra Vista Ballpoint Pen			
	Chrome	BHW-476	 $6.66 
	Gold Titanium 	BHW-477	 $11.30 
	Platinum & Black Titanium	BHW-478	 $13.20 

Sierra Vista Bushings		 70A 	 $6.00 



Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TowMater (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris,

I'd be in for 5 each of the following:

Sierra Ballpoint Pen 
Gold Titanium BHW-173 $9.85 
Platinum & Black Titanium BHW-178 $10.05 

Todd


----------



## GregMuller (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris,
Can you get the click versions of the sierra.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris-
I always need Sierras!  I have to check what I have on hand, but know I need between 10-20 total from your list.
Jon


----------



## pssherman (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris,
I'd be interested in 10 - 15 of the Sierras.


----------



## DozerMite (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GregMuller_
> 
> Chris,
> Can you get the click versions of the sierra.




I might go for some of them.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd probably be interested in like 10 or so Sierra's and maybe a few Sedona's.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd like 10 of the Sierra click pens if possible


----------



## NMDoug (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris: 
I would take 10 of these Sedona RollerballChrome BHW-426, and a couple of chrome fountain pens.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris:

I'd be able to meet the 10-pen minimum on the Sierra.


----------



## turff49 (Apr 9, 2008)

I could go 10 also.
Brian


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris,
I think if you get an order over $500, you may get free shipping.
I can use 10 Chrome Sierras, 6 Platinum BHW-174, and some Sedona FPs.
I think you'll easily hit 100 with this GB.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 10, 2008)

I would be down for 5-10 myself but would rather have click if available???


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like we have enough and enough people want clicks as well.  I am starting a new thread.  Those that have posted are assured to get in.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be in for sure, thanks.


----------



## gtanajewski (Apr 10, 2008)

Put me down for 12 of the Sedona's.


----------

